# 83 Sentra E16: Timing full advance range?



## smuryof (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a 1983 Sentra hatchback w/ the E16 engine. My question is this: What should the full advance range be (mechanical + vacuum) and how can I check this? 

I see the vacuum advance is connected to the air cleaner assembly and NOT to intake manifold vacuum, so to me this means it has to be at high RPM, under load and WOT to achieve maximum advance. 

Can I simulate or check this somehow while performing my own tune-up?

A little background: I bought the car in October, been driving it as-is, getting about 26-27mpg. I checked the timing, and it was 5BTDC instead of 5ATDC so I changed that. Seems to be doing a little better on gas, but less power. Hence, I suspect some worn advance mechanisms in the distrib.

Thanks for your help!
-Jim


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

5 degrees AFTER TDC?
You sure you don't have that backwards? I'd guess than 99.99999999999% of the engines out there have some certain amount of timing BEFORE TDC. If it runs better at 5 degrees AFTER TDC than it does with the timing set at 5 degrees BEFORE TDC, then I'd guess something slipped, maybe your marks aren't in the right spot, plug wires in the wrong hole in the distributor, and so on...


----------



## smuryof (Nov 7, 2010)

Considering the fact that the Haynes manual, the online specs, the engine decal, and even the little example picture of the timing mark lining up with the notches all agree, yes, it is ATDC. FWIW, this is the first E16 I've ever owned, so it was a surprise to me, too.

Do you own one of these era Nissans?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nah...but if it's worth anything (probably not) I read about them here and there.
Any timing after TDC is just plain oddball. Just doesn't make sense unless it's a really high compression/high performance job.
I still think it's bass-ackwards though. The 'E' series engine were produced thru '88 and the 'GA' series picked up in late '87. Makes me think it was an 'update' rather than a full-on revamping of the engine/block/heads/etc, and therefore wouldn't have changed a whole heck of a lot.
Don't suppose you could post some pictures of the manuals, specs, decals, etc.
I gotta see this...


----------

